# Intuition, Insight And Premonition - Where Does It Come From?



## Astroboy (Oct 6, 2009)

A premonition, an insight, a "lucky" guess about something, a brilliant idea, a "knowing" feeling of familiarity about some place, some person or some event...where do those things actually come from? Think about it. Do these thoughts just sort of "pop into our heads" from nowhere? I've come to believe that there is a source for every brilliant (or not so brilliant) thought that I've grabbed onto.
The term "collective unconscious" was coined by Carl Jung. What he referred to was the bottomless, subconscious pool of every single shared experience of the human race.
It's a mind bending concept that I absolutely love. Think of it as a giant database within a computer hard drive - comprised of all of the information ever available to human consciousness, all things learned, all things experienced, all discoveries, etc. That would mean that it is the foundation of all genius, the well of inspiration and the true source of all so called psychic experiences or abilities.
This knowledge has a tremendous impact on the lives of those who become aware of it and apply it. It means that the answer to all questions already exist. All that we must do is ask and "listen" for the answer with the expectation that it already exists. The question and the answer are created from the same paradigm and are therefore perfectly symmetrical - there can be no "up" without an already existent "down." Carl Jung explained this point of view with the term "synchronicity." Furthermore, it says without doubt that it is impossible to ask a question for which there is no answer. They are simply different sides of the same coin!
What would you do if you knew that you had access to all the knowledge, ideas, concepts, and experiences that have ever been? I think that one of the keys is to ask "better questions" and then to trust your "intuition," the little voice, the coincidental occurrences, the dreams...any little signs that you may have previously discounted. You will retrieve your answers when you know that they already existed the moment you asked the question!
Listen closely to your intuition. Hear the "little voice in your head." Go with your "gut" the next time you have a decision to make big or small. Learn to trust the wisdom of those premonitions and feelings, and you will find yourself feeling very aligned in this life.



Grant Criddle


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 6, 2009)

NamJap ji

This could turn out to be a good discussion over time and with the input of many members. Anyway my hope. I am one of those people who has a lot of it -- to the extent that I will blurt something out as if  it came from nowhere and make anyone listening stop dead and ask How did you know that? And I say Know what?

I don't follow up but then my intuitions are generally about people and not about things like politics and the stock-market or the racetrack.  It is nonetheless a very strange aspect of reality.


----------



## harbansj24 (Oct 6, 2009)

Intuition could be because of some experience in the distant past. May be also a carry over of the soul from a different existence. Or it could be be a process for a person with high intelligence who is able to look beyond normal human beings.

For example in human terms  Guru Nanak Ji  could be described as a super genius with an IQ score going well beyond 200. That enabled him to to SEE and IMAGINE. He could intuitively and accurately describe the universe and its metaphysics centuries before man could even start exploring such possibilities


----------



## Lee (Oct 6, 2009)

I think there is a more likely reason for intuition and it's ilke.

The mind is always working, even when you are asleep, it processes the happenings of the day. So even when you are not conciously thinking of a subject your mind still works on it.  We have all had what are known as epiphanies, when the mind makes a hitherto unknown connection of facts and that 'Aha!' moment is arrived at.

Like your mental map of where you live. When you travel via a route never before traveled to a place you know well, without you conciouse effert your mind will connect that new rotue to your mental map.

Intuition comes then (so I claim) as a process of the same sort of unconciouse connections that your mind is contiunaly working on.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks to both of you Lee ji and harbhansj24 ji

Where it comes from and what it is .... subject of a lot of consideration.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 6, 2009)

Guru Nanak taught us all this long before Carl Jung came into the picture. It is US who have to make the efforts to become lotuses.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 14, 2009)

YouTube- December 21 2012 the END? (Part 2 of 6).


----------

